# Your city's Mail Boxes



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

A Mexican mailbox, this one in Mexico City...


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

hey there,couldn't find any decent pictures on the net,but this is how mailboxes in Greece look like:




























anyway,you get the point

btw i love these kind of threads,nice one MrDENMARK!


----------



## Aztec Eagle (Sep 11, 2006)

*Servicio Postal Mexicano*

Nice thread!!

Well heres a picture of some Mexican Mail Boxes and i will also show you some picturs of the beautiful Main General Post Office in Mexico City.



Shot at 2007-07-08


Shot at 2007-07-08


Shot at 2007-07-08

Shot at 2007-07-08

Shot at 2007-07-08

Shot at 2007-07-08


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

There is the world's deepest post. 
I arrive properly.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Australian mailboxes. Older style: 









Newer style ( red is for regular mail, yellow for express post):


----------



## Lestatlenoir (Jul 16, 2007)

*irish postbox*

Some of the postboxes from Ireland:- :nocrook:









[image from worldofstock.com]









[image from photopol.com]









[image & infos from investis.co.uk]









This Edwardian postbox is situated at the corner of Merrion Square, directly opposite the Irish Parliament.
[image & infos from photopol.com]








Victorian postbox on Killiney Hill Road in County Dublin.
[image & infos from photopol.com]









Georgian postbox, at the junction of Charlemont Road and Howth Road in Clontarf, completes the hattrick and leaves us with a full set of pre-independence royal crested British postboxes.
[image & infos from photopol.com]

The "embossment" on the postboxes [images from photopol.com]









VICTORIA 1837-1901








EDWARD VII 1901-1910








GEORGE V 1910-1927








DEPT P+T 1927-1984








AN POST 1984 - NOW

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Italy:*










*Vatican:*


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

IN San Diego


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

cities people, not countries! :bash: Anyway, this is like in the Portugal city. 

keep in mind, this is citytalk!!


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

In the US we dont have our own mailbox, is the same for everycity..


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

here too. :|


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Same here...so what a stupid comment you made PG:hammer:


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Oelanddk said:


> Same here...so what a stupid comment you made PG:hammer:


:hahaha:


----------



## ChicagoFan (May 25, 2006)

Star Wars R2-D2 Mailbox (US)


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

that's a cool design.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Britain


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

I found this star wars mail box in NYC:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

All of Canada uses this type of mailbox.


----------

